# Manchester United ticket help/request



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Normally i get my uncle to sort out tickets for the united games but he's let me down a few times now and i really want to take my 6 year old son to a game as i promised him last season and had to let him down due to circumstances out of my control.

So that said can anyone help me out who is a member of the United fan club or someone who isn't going to a game wants to sell their spare tickets i would be grateful?

Ta


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

There was a good page on Twitter where fans would sell there tickets. Worth a look but can't remember the name sorry


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Get on to red cafe forum I'm sure it's called. Theres people from all over that may only go to a certain amount of games a season but keep a season ticket. More often than not they will sell the games the can't make.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Stub Hub !

Its genuine and all the clubs approve of it.

http://www.stubhub.co.uk/manchester-united-tickets/performer/7367/


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> Stub Hub !
> 
> Its genuine and all the clubs approve of it.
> 
> http://www.stubhub.co.uk/manchester-united-tickets/performer/7367/


I am on stub hub and had look the other day but the ticket prices are horrendous by the time you add their fees on.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Another thing to look at is hospitality. My Mrs got me and her tickets 2 seasons ago and iirc it didn't cost an arm and a leg.

My cousin also registered for a membership of sorts and done a tour of the stadium and got a ticket at face value through the club.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

